# Rolling pigeon training



## pigeonnugget (Apr 21, 2012)

I brought 2 pairs of Rollers yesterday all squeekers according to breeder. They are staying at my friends until next week when i move. I converted a old rabbit hutch and installed a Bob wire system. What should I do now for the next steps of letting them out when I move. They have had flight feathers pulled.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pigeonnugget said:


> I brought 2 pairs of Rollers yesterday all squeekers according to breeder. They are staying at my friends until next week when i move. I converted a old rabbit hutch and installed a Bob wire system. What should I do now for the next steps of letting them out when I move. They have had flight feathers pulled.


This is the Homing and Racing Pigeon section. Going to move this to performance breeds.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

pigeonnugget said:


> I brought 2 pairs of Rollers yesterday all squeekers according to breeder. They are staying at my friends until next week when i move. I converted a old rabbit hutch and installed a Bob wire system. What should I do now for the next steps of letting them out when I move. They have had flight feathers pulled.


So did you get all squeakers or 2 pairs of rollers? If they are still squeakers, there's basically no way you can tell if you have a pair or not. IF they are squeakers, you will not need to pull the flight feathers.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Why do pull the flights?


----------



## pigeonnugget (Apr 21, 2012)

I pulled them so that if they manage to get out they can't fly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonnugget said:


> I pulled them so that if they manage to get out they can't fly.


thought that is what rollers are for..flying.. they can be settled to your place without handicapping them.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

pigeonnugget said:


> I pulled them so that if they manage to get out they can't fly.


Still left questions unanswered. Do you have two pairs...or two squeakers? The age/maturity will help determine how you should train them. If they are squeakers, trap training and homing them to your loft should be a piece of cake. If they are old birds, trap training should still be a piece of cake, nothing more than a few weeks.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Still left questions unanswered. Do you have two pairs...or two squeakers? The age/maturity will help determine how you should train them. If they are squeakers, trap training and homing them to your loft should be a piece of cake. If they are old birds, trap training should still be a piece of cake, nothing more than a few weeks.


He did say they was squeaker he just miss spell the word


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Rafael/PR said:


> He did say they was squeaker he just miss spell the word


Rafael, if you read his post, he says:

*I brought 2 pairs of Rollers yesterday*. I'm just wondering f they were squeakers, how does he know its 2 pairs?

Anyhow Pigeonnugget, just let the birds stay in the hutch for two weeks (assuming it's your traditional rabbit hutch) and feed them with a consistent feed call. Once they get used to the rabbit hutch being their home, you can start to trap train them to go back into the hutch by putting them on top of the hutch and then do your feed call and put the feed inside the hutch. It might take a bit or you might even have to put the rollers through the bobs but they'll get it soon enough. 

And since the flights are pulled, you won't have to worry about them flying away. The flights should regrow within a month or two.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Rafael, if you read his post, he says:
> 
> *I brought 2 pairs of Rollers yesterday*. I'm just wondering f they were squeakers, how does he know its 2 pairs?
> 
> ...


LoL i see, i was not thinking about the sexes on those birds, my bad , kind of hard to tell if you have a pair that young.


----------

